
Xamarin 2.0 reviewed: iOS development finally comes to Visual Studio - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/xamarin-2-0-reviewed-ios-development-finally-comes-to-visual-studio/
======
michaelscaria
I still don't think that Xamarin 2.0 has the ability to compete with the
native applications produced in Objective C

